

Ask HN: Javascript Framework Alternatives to Sproutcore/ExtJS/Cappucino - boundlessdreamz

I'm trying to build a rich internet application and would like the web app to closely resemble a desktop app. Besides the three frameworks I have listed, what other frameworks exists to build something like a 280slides.com UI ?
======
sarvesh
What exactly are you looking for in the framework? One of the three frameworks
you have listed will probably work if you want build something like 280slides.

